
'Very high level of confidence' Russia used Kaspersky software for NSA leaks - NN88
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/experts-link-nsa-leaks-shadow-brokers-russia-kaspersky-144840962.html
======
flatfilefan
Probably fake news in the sense that while somebody was using Kaspersky
software to search for the NSA exploits this is exactly what AV software is
designed for. The actual problem was that this NSA software was on that
computer in the first place and that some unauthorized person could connect to
it and run AV to look for it.

------
jgome
All AVs can or do send suspicious files to their servers for analysis. Why is
this a surprise?

